# anyone in Canada make AIO to add to a tank?



## Mr. Friendly (Aug 29, 2014)

there's Oceanbox Design and Octo Aquatics in the US, but if i can support local (CDN) business in their efforts, that's what I would like to do.

I'm looking at either the AquaTop 6.5 gallon long, 12 gallon long or maybe a 22 gallon long (big maybe) if I can find one in Canada.


----------

